# Arm yourself for the future, what weapon would you want?



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

You are now in the warhammer 40,000 universe! You are "you" not a marine or even a lowly guardsman. You are just yourself, transported to the grim dark future to fend for yourself and survive.

You have to arm yourself for protection, for hunting etc. What 40K weapon would you have to have to survive and flourish in the harsh future?

Here are the simple rules:

1) Weapon must be man portable, no titan weapons or vehicles. If you can haul it, you can have it. Pistol, rapid fire or even heavy weapons are ok. No, you cannot have "an assault cannon because then I would have terminator armor and that would be awesome!" type of crap. YOU have to be able to use it, haul it, maintain it and fire it. Not you in a suit of terminator armor or in a titan or any other vehicle, including dreadnoughts and walkers. Bikes are out too, sorry.

2) If you take a pistol, you may also have a secondary weapon that is a hand held close combat type piece of equipment like a chainsword or the like. Again, no "titan power claws cuz then I haz a titan yo!" It must be MAN PORTABLE!

3) Only current codex weapons. If it ain't current, you can't have it. No Kai guns for example. 

4) explain your reasoning.

thats it, have at it! (let the rule bending begin... Yeah, I know you people well enough!  )


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Inferno Pistol + Lightning Claw :grin:

Inferno Pistol is basically a close range barbecue... Saves me having to cook what I kill :laugh: Lightning Claw looks pretty intimidating, so it would help me not get mugged


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hot-shot lasgun with a bayonet. Effective against most enemies while still maintaining a high rate of fire and some degree of CC potential. If the bayonet is detachable I can use it to skin and clean me meat or ram through a renegades frontal bone. It also happens to be man portable and effective at mid to short range.

Edit: Is it reasonable to ask for a power bayonet? If so it would help with a few things; I could do everything from cauterizing wounds to flaying enemies in power armor.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

C'tan Phase Sword and Neural Shredder.

Thread over. :king:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warscythe. The Pariah variant with a built in gauss blaster. 

Why? 

I have a lethal long range gunand a heavy close combat weapon. I can use the gun until I`m practised enough to wield the weapon effectively.

Also, any variation of the halberd is awesome, and warscythes are the best ones yet. :so_happy:


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well if I'm worried about having something left to eat after I kill it I would use standard issue las-rifle, easy to maintain,easy to use.

For pure killing power, plasma pistol and chainsword, mess with me now


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sniper Rifle.
Preferably the Pathfinder version.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Bolter and Lightning Claw...a mid range gun with explosive shells and a deadly close quarter weapon - sounds an efficient combo to me.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

sniper rifle and a stealth field generator. If i was my self i sure as hell wouldnt want to be close enough for any geneticly enhanced super human to swipe at me. They could flick me and break bones. best to stay hidden from the enem. so only take nessisary shots make sure they kill and be ready to move when you do, because you dont want to be tracked down.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Combi Melta and Power Sword.

Ranged firepower plus CC just in case.
Melta will help with any suprise encounters with TDA or Vehicles.

SGMAlice


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Exitus Rifle, Exitus pistol, power weapon, and camo cloak. Basically along the same thinking as 5tonsledge. Stay they hell away from the scary stuff, and should they get too close, hide.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

1) Power Fist and Plasma Gun

2) Bolt-Pistol and Combat Blade

Because Power Fists would come in handy if there were any tanks, and Plasma Guns are awesome. Bolt Pistol because It was the first one I could think of, and a Combat Blade for well... the same reason.


----------



## saintevil (Dec 15, 2010)

Hellgun - coz I hate facing them- and specifically a Tanith combat blade. Might have to kill a Ghost for that...


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Westingkrup Carnodon Pattern Precision Hand Cannon

Not a codex weapon, but arguably the single best weapon in all of Dark Heresy. The only gun i would trust my life to in the grim derpness of the 41st millenium.

For a backup weapon, a Bolt Pistol loaded with sanctified Inferno shells. Ideally i'd use Psycannon Bolts since i'd only use this on Daemons, but they are fuckall expensive.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

A Power Klaw, an Infernus Pistol and about ten haywire grenades.
Hey, if I can sure as hell kill a tank, then I'm pretty damn certain as the DE live in Commorragh that I can kill a tank.
And if we're allowed a specific mindset, then I'll take the Madboy any day just for laughs.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jokero digital weapons and harlequins kiss


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Serious one
Wraithcannon!!!! You never said it had to be Imerial weapons. They are bad ass and i want to be able to suck Simon Cowll into the warp.

Silly one
A Butter knife(Cadian Sword) and Torch (Las pistol) as i can brang how i killed someone with a torch! :victory:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Deathspinner, removes the need for me to be accurate.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Crozius Arcanum/Rasarius. Reason being its one of the only weapons in the game that would actually increase your chances of survival chances in the nightmarish hell of 40k. (I consider them one entity since one is almost never seen without the other). SO while everyone else is hauling around 100pd guns, I will be able to walk through bolter fire as the rounds explode harmlessly on my force field.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Well technically the Rosarius is not a weapon, so no force field for you 

I would take a Combi-Plasma/Bolter with a scope, silencer, and a magazine of every special rounds the Sterguards can use, plus a few Plasma cells. Then kill the bastards at long range with Kraken rounds, switch to Dragonfire rounds if they hide, switch to Hellfire rounds if they are big, switch to the Plasma gun if they wear a big armour, and sell the Vengeance rounds so I can buy more Plasma cells 

I don't think I would be quick or strong enough to fight in CC with Space Marines or Striking scorpions, and if a bunch of guardsmen assault me, I'm screwed, so no CC weapon for me (expect the always useful combat knife), that way I wont have a huge Power Fist to slow me down when I move (or flee :laugh: ).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I really want an accursed Crozius but I don't think I can actually lift one. I'll go for a Man-Stopper Shotgun with Incendiary, Bolt, Scatter and Executioner rounds. Backup weapon would definitely be a Needle Pistol for when I don't want to be heard. A belt of Hallucinogen grenades, and maybe a Vortex. Armour, probably Flak because I couldn't even lift a set of Carapace.

Midnight


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

tau pulse gun.

it packs a punch at ranges beyound which any one can touch you, and if you have a marker light at the same time you blow any armored object out of the water with a seeker missile.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The inherit flaw with the thread is the fact that not only would half of those posting more then likly, A) Wouldn't know how to safely operate/maintain anything more complex then a auto pistol. B) have the skill to use the vast majority of the weapons in 40k to any effect. C) Would get killed out right in any kind of conflict with anything tougher then a grox.

Having pissed on everyone's parade I will no suggest one of the only practical weapons. A laz rifle with extra power cell, and a owners manual. Seriously anything else will run out of ammo to fast, be to hard to use, or get me murdered by someone eying my weapon. Also I really doubt anyone here would really need a melta gun,ext, because in all honesty if you needed one in 40k your probably already fu#$ed.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> The inherit flaw with the thread is the fact that not only would half of those posting more then likly, A) Wouldn't know how to safely operate/maintain anything more complex then a auto pistol. B) have the skill to use the vast majority of the weapons in 40k to any effect. C) Would get killed out right in any kind of conflict with anything tougher then a grox.
> 
> Having pissed on everyone's parade I will no suggest one of the only practical weapons. A laz rifle with extra power cell, and a owners manual. Seriously anything else will run out of ammo to fast, be to hard to use, or get me murdered by someone eying my weapon. Also I really doubt anyone here would really need a melta gun,ext, because in all honesty if you needed one in 40k your probably already fu#.


Noooooooo, beat me to it. And I wanted to rain on everyone's parade. Oh well, I'll take a lasgun as well. With a auto pistol as well just in case. You'll catch me and Luke sticking together, lasguns can fail to you know. :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> The inherit flaw with the thread is the fact that not only would half of those posting more then likly, A) Wouldn't know how to safely operate/maintain anything more complex then a auto pistol. B) have the skill to use the vast majority of the weapons in 40k to any effect. C) Would get killed out right in any kind of conflict with anything tougher then a grox.
> 
> Having pissed on everyone's parade I will no suggest one of the only practical weapons. A laz rifle with extra power cell, and a owners manual. Seriously anything else will run out of ammo to fast, be to hard to use, or get me murdered by someone eying my weapon. Also I really doubt anyone here would really need a melta gun,ext, because in all honesty if you needed one in 40k your probably already fu#.


and the flaw with your post good sir is you lack the ability to "fantasise":wink:


----------



## saintevil (Dec 15, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> and the flaw with your post good sir is you lack the ability to "fantasise":wink:


Haha! Good one!!! I love it when people want to take toys seriously!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Colt C8CT with 100 Round Drum Mag, Foregrip, Bipod, with Multiple Scopes. Might as well stick with what I've already got. Because hell, I'm at least going to be able to shoot with it, and all you bitches aren't going to be able to do shit all with your weaponry.

Win.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

hot-shot lasgun and powerknife

not sword, knifefights are way cooler


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

las gun or for CC chainsword and las pistol

easy to charge the power packs


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Because hell, I'm at least going to be able to shoot with it, and all you bitches aren't going to be able to do shit all with your weaponry.


And why can't we do shit with it? Personally, I'd swap my Vortex grenade for a planetary Governorship (Or at least command of a Hive City) and then I don't need to fight any more. At all. But I'd still keep my Needle pistol. 

Midnight


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Las Gun - Portable, easy to use, rechargable, lots of ammo, decent range
Plasma pistol- Should the big bad shit get past the las gun, I pull out plasma death, if it gets to CC I'm fucked, my as well just shoot point blank.
Flak Armour - Light, somewhat dependable, easily found replacement parts.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is allowed, but here goes:
psychic power quickening, lasgun, pack of melta bombs.

If I get into trouble, I use quickening, then if it is a normal human/alien thing, I shoot it in the head, if it is a superhuman/monster, plant a meltabomb on it and walk off (after pickpocketing someone). No-one will be able to stop me, and all I need to do is stay away from really fast things (slaanesh, genestealers), psykers (librarians, sorcerers) and eldar, who are both.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I would want to be a Chaos Pysker.

That way I would be a living weapon. I could summon daemons, commune with the four powers and generally be awesome.

(If that isn't allowed, being a Chaos *psycho* would do :biggrin


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

A squig. It looks after itself, all I have to do is vaguely get it near the enemy.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Necrodermis for protection and I can reshape it to give me claws or spikes that can cut through anything (including forcefields), and a built in Gauss weapon that alternates between a Gauss cannon and a Heavy Gauss cannon. I would also have tiny micro scarabs living inside the necrodermis to repair it and go out and attack anyone who comees close.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Power Fist and Bolter with bayonet and auxillary grenade launcher, because the power fist is pure crushing power, and the bolter can stab people, shoot explosive shells and launch grenades.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> And why can't we do shit with it? Personally, I'd swap my Vortex grenade for a planetary Governorship (Or at least command of a Hive City) and then I don't need to fight any more. At all. But I'd still keep my Needle pistol.
> 
> Midnight


Ever used an Assault Rifle against a Pistol? ;D.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd take a Lasgun/Plasma Gun hybrid, similar to the Scavenger rifle in Star Trek Voyager: elite force.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Ever used an Assault Rifle against a Pistol? ;D.


My Kasrkin bodyguards only have pistols? :victory:

Midnight


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

That robot from battlestar galactica with the light that goes back and forth on its face, I would want whatever gun it uses.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Plus, it can change its gun into a wicked looking claw, (they are called Cylons).


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

I would like a POWER FIST! 

simply because it looks cool! 

with the PF i would be like S4 because i think im S2 but is cool!  

Always though about cutting butter with a power weapon too!  

boltguns are so cumbersome that shooting them would tear me down.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

How about a modified bolt pistol to suit your needs, or a stronger hotshot lasgun?


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

I would have a chainsword and a bolt pistol. Nothing beats killing the enemy and having his blood sprayed on you.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A master crafted storm bolter with psycanon bolts...


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

@White Knight: What, no armor?!:wink: Imagine if you were using your chainsword and you slipped.uke:


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

The only weapon I would need would be my adamant faith in The Emperor and knowledge that whatever happens The Emperor protects.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

If you can use your faith as a weapon, I'd hate to see what you could do with an actual weapon.:shok:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Shotgun with as many different kinds of ammunition as I could get my hands on, a plasma pistol for those really stubborn things that just don't want to die, and a chain axe, just because they look cool and could be used for various tasks. 

Finally I would like some carapace armor if I could manage it. Better protection is always a plus.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Bolt pistol and chainsword.
Because I want to feel them crunch. :laugh:


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I would take a shotgun with a chainsaw bayonette. That way I would feel badass while I died.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

A Laspistol and Chainsword. Laspistols are easy to recharge and a chainsword is a chainsword. For killing power, I would replace the laspistol with a plasma pistol and the chainsword with a Power Sword.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

Melta gun. No question. Melt through armour and infantry alike.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Toughie..

I would probably have a Sniper Rifle too, the Scout kind, mainly because I can't be arsed with the whole Assault thing


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> I would want to be a Chaos Pysker.
> 
> That way I would be a living weapon. I could summon daemons, commune with the four powers and generally be awesome.
> 
> (If that isn't allowed, being a Chaos *psycho* would do :biggrin


dont most chaos psykers get consumed by the daemons they spawn


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hot-Shot Lasgun - Reason? Can crack open power armour and because it's a laser-based weapon it's reliability will be great and maintaining it will be easy.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

long las, or a solid shell sniper, no matter how big someone is im not about to go all death or glory against something so long range it is.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

A standard autogun. I already know how to shoot so hopefully it's very similar in form and function with a backpack full of spare ammo. Be a bouncer at a high class club so the worst is some yuppy trying to fight drunk.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Rail rifle, or burst cannon. Whichever is right for the amount of enemies at hand.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Singing Spear

I wound on a 2+ and its a power weapon that can be thrown 12", and is str 9 vs vehicles! Why wouldn't you want that??


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

5tonsledge said:


> dont most chaos psykers get consumed by the daemons they spawn


That or get shot randomly by the most inept guardsmen around.

Anyhow i would take warpspider exarch armor, built in power claws and deathspinners? Yes please.

But Baring that a Nice Eldar Fusion pistol, nothing like capping someone with a self-charging pistol firing a shot as powerful as a melta!


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

combi-flamer please


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tau rail rifle. strong enough with a good AP, and a range long enough to deal with most anything before it gets close enough to be troublesome.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Shokk Attack Gun. Who wouldn't want a mega gun with such a large blast? It even is effective sometimes.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Double handed chainsword (if Seth has one it's codex right? :wink.

I figure if i get in a proper skirmish i'm screwed regardless of weapons, and in the mean time i can wander about looking awesome, chopping down trees to make a castle.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lascannon. Since we're all gonna die relatively soon in the 40k universe might as well blow as much shit up as we can before we go


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a fun one.
Advanced combat grade bionics, like a techmarine or strakken (Sp?). Who need a normal weapon when laz fire bounces of my forearm, and I can run my fist through a orks torso.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Sniper rifle for sure.

If it was "just me" in the 41'st millennium I wouldn't want to get anywhere near close combat. One human (not even with the training of a guardsman!) in close combat = bad situation no matter what close combat weapon he might have!

Yeah... I think we stay really far away and work at maximum range on this one.


----------



## gingerfeller (Nov 17, 2010)

Heavy bolta with out doubt........its all about the noise garrrrrhhhhhhhhh get some get some gets some....

er oops i let myself go a bit there. :biggrin: but at least i would go down with that grin


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I have to agree with Vaz's point, the fact is that the majority of us don't know how to maintain any weapon, let alone something complex or even dangerous like a plasma pistol. Also, the OP never said anything about being transported away from Earth, so i'll take a big stick with a nail in it, as i'm pretty sure the worst i'll have to deal with is some half-dead disgruntled pilgrim


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A chain axe (simple to use, not hard to get started) and a Bolt pistol (Plasma psitols are too dangerous for me!)


----------



## gingerfeller (Nov 17, 2010)

do singing spears work for humans???


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Hmm... does the Obliterator Virus (or Obliterator Weapons, to name the weapon in the Codex) count? :grin: I'm surprised nobody thought of that. It would mean an infinite amount of weapons and ammunition, and limited shapeshifting capabilities (have you ever considered that Obliterators are essentially Transformers with some flesh and warp-sorcery involved? ). I might end up having to order pizza for the rest of my life (assuming I'm not found and picked up by some freak-collecting society/cult/gov. agents/whatever with the easy to guess consequences), but I guess I'll be able to make a living as a hacker or something (Obliterator Virus+Internet=??? :shok, since the virus would greatly enhance my talents in tech-related topics, though I will of course have to read up on what I want to do. 

My other, hopefully less inacceptalbe idea would be Rending Claws (replacing my current hands, certainly not a new set ), the kind Genestealers have, not the long, pointy kind Warriors run around with. Easy to hide, easy to kill with (assuming I learn to use it first), has has more practical applications than I can think of right now and never runs out of ammo. Plus if the 'nids come they'll assume I'm some half-done Genestealer, give me a proper virus and let me loose with some other 'stealers. Hell, maybe I'll grow to be a Broodlord one day!  Then again, wanking will be an issue with these but I guess I'll just think of something. 

Or, if neither of these two are allowed (Rending Claws should be legal, but I might be wrong), then an Ork Shoota. It doesn't have a shooting mechanism to maintain and it can fire anything thats a bullet (I can't imagine Orks making standard Ork ammo). And I can always sell it on E-bay after I put up a video on YouTube where I assemble it from scratch (which isn't much) and shoot up a dummy. I wonder how much some people would be willing to pay for a functional Shoota.


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

Guess I'd take a sniper rifle and a stealth field generator too, as the best way to stay outta trouble is to shoot it before it knows you're there. Some sorta force field, for the up close stuff, with an Inferno pistol or power claws. And maybe even some Digital Weaponary. You know, some kinda discreet small ring with an Orbital Bombardment Laser built in. Just incase.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Gauss Blaster. You can't really get better than taking things apart on a molecular level.
Also, strips ice from your car in cold weather, amongst other DIY uses.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

long-las rifle, laspistol, catachan knife.

i'd never encounter anything with tougher armour than carapace, so a power weapon will never be needed really. plus i'd need something easy to maintain, easy to get ammo for and something for all situations


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

If it was just me as a citizen/serf it would prolly be a laspistol and powered katana. Though I'd like a rail rifle but I don't think its possible to get one without being put on the list of xenolovers.

laspistol is easy to maintain and is able to be concealed for everyday needs and for the katana; it the power cell breaks I've still got a good cutting sword.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

A DALEK! I kid, i kid, seriously though give me a splinter pistol and agoniser, so while my victims are writhing on the ground with a little crystal shard in them pumping extremely deadly poison into their veins i can fry their nerves with my BDSM whip saying "Your name is TOBY!" (yay for references):laugh:


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

i would have to go with a sniper rifle, be it a long-las or whatever type of sniper rifle their is in the 40k universe
because its good to hunt with, and with a sniper rifel i could get any other weapon i whant! just shoot the guy before he sees you and take the weapon off his dead body!


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

M-G Long Las sniper rifle with a XC 52/3 strengthened Barrels and hot-shot power clips.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Storm Shield and thunder Hammer

Feel much safer with a huge shield with a shield generator built in it and a hammer never hurts


----------



## Terrabrake (Nov 12, 2009)

The gauntlet of the forge 

Because it a hand mounted heavy flamer enough said.


----------

